# Norfolk Line cheapest



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Just had a quote from Norfolk Line £19 each way no probs with the size of the camper.

So long Speedferries 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another great deal, at this rate, they'll soon be paying us to travel!

pete.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Yep its good, most of us smart people got them already but its also good to remind the others.

Ralph


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

That's why I was hoping Norfolkline would take over the Le Havre route.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Same here


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Yeah, norfolkline are great, you only get the really cheapo crossings in the middle of the night but we have just been to france for 2 weeks, Saturday daytime crossings both ways for 88. On the way back we turned up a bit early so they let us on an earlier ferry!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi thesnail - Wow £19 each way that's brilliant. When are you travelling? We want to travel on 30th October and have been quoted £69 each way with Norfolk Line, I thought that seemed reasonable until I read your post. Big difference isn't it? Is that because you booked well in advance? Let me know who you booked it with and I will give them a ring and get a quote.

Sonesta


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

We have just booked yesterday for 9th Nov & it is for 1.45 am sailing but We dont care cos at least the roads will be quiet.
Also we started on the web but found it crashed on the payment section
( :roll: I'm sure my credit cards not that worn out! 8O )
so booked it over the phone anyway for same price.
:idea: Good luck to Norfolkline & Here's hoping for Le Havre :idea:​


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I booked Norfolkine for 5 week return July/August next year for £88. Could have done it for £68 if we went middle of night but like my beauty sleep too much.

Sonesta, are you sure the price was one way as that is normally a return price. When booking go on the right side of the price/tariff screen for offers and try again. Let us know as it is a lot cheaper than that.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Just booked 3rd july 1700hrs to 17th July 2130hrs for £63 which I'm more than happy with.

I'd happily pay an extra £25 to not have be awake in the middle of the night!


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Sonesta, just looked at prices again and it seems that you are paying more for going out on a Sunday. If you can be more flexible then it could get cheaper but £68 weekend crossing is brilliant anyway.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Chris for looking it all up for me. I forgot to mention in my post that we are also towing a Smart car on a trailer behind our 24 foot motorhome and so the £68 each way does include that too. So all in all I cannnot complain at the price really can I? I just checked what it would be without the trailer/Smart car and it would be a lot cheaper for the same date - so I am quite happy with the quote now that I have looked at it again.

Thanks again for taking the time to look into it for me.

Sonesta


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolk Line*

Norfolk Line brilliant prices. However, if you travel around December School holidays there is a £15.00 supplement for travelling during a holiday period. Still a good deal though. We were going overnight which would have been £53.00 return but for an extra £10.00 we can travel at a more sociable time.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Norfolk Line are purchasing new ferries and so will have a much increased capacity next year.

Look out for some very good bargains around as they try to fill the extra capacity.


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

We booked once again for April 2006 for 3 weeks night crossing £19 each way. I say good luck to Norfolkline and keep the prices low and we will use them all the time...



Ray & Margaret


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray and Margaret. Did you book online or by phone?

Sid


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

Hi sid we booked online on 02/10/2005


Ray & Margaret


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Norfolk Line the cheapest - that depends on what you are driving. 

My friend was pricing ferries for next summer and this is what she was quoted.


Vehicle - American R.V. 9.5 metres

Passengers - 2 adults and 5 children between 4 and 14

Date of Travel - going out 29th June Coming back 18th July.


P & O - €105

Eurotunnel - €179

Norfolkline - €203


All sailings were made for the same time of the day.

This would mean that P & O are nearly half the price of Norfolkline and even the tunnel is cheaper. 

So don't presume anything price around before you book. :roll:


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Just checked and Norfolkline prices do appere to be creeping up.

Ralph


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Its also cheaper if you pay Norfolkline in sterling.

Ralph


----------

